# Shipping company - recommendations?



## zana58 (Apr 9, 2014)

I will be leaving Greece for the UK later this year and wondered if anyone could recommend a shipping company. I will not be taking furniture or domestic appliances. Thank you in advance for any help.

I just wanted to add that I have found several companies by searching on Google but would appreciate personal recommendations.


----------

